# Interpolation bzw. schwarze Balken bei Widescreen Monitoren



## netheral (15. September 2009)

Hallo,

da mich ehrlichgesagt die Aussagen zu Skalierung und Interpolation verwirren:

Kann man jeden Widescreen (z.B. 16:10/16:9 24") so einstellen, dass er bei "klassischen" Auflösungen das Bild 1 zu 1, also mit schwarzen Rändern und *nicht* gestreckt, anzeigen oder muss man mit der Verzerrung leben?

Und besteht die Möglichkeit, die Auflösung zwar auf die Höhe, jedoch nicht auf die Breite zu skalieren? (vergrößern) Ich meine damit, dass links und rechts schwarze Balken bleiben, jedoch das Bild oben und unten bündig wird.

Da ich in etwa 2 Monaten einen 24" WS plane und mich bereits jetzt informieren möchte, brennt mir diese Frage unter den Nägeln.

Ehrlichgesagt verwirren mich die Angaben in Tests dazu oftmals.

Es wäre nett, wenn mich da jemand aufklären könnte. 

Grüße
netheral


----------



## exa (15. September 2009)

das gibts alles, allerdings muss der Monitor diese Einstellungen bieten, das ist von Monitor zu Monitor verschieden


----------



## Ecle (15. September 2009)

Man kann es auch mit dem Nvidia Treiber einstellen (ATI glaub ich auch?).
Mit meinem 226BW geht es wunderbar.
Einfach "Do not Scale" einstellen und dann ne Auflösung wählen (z.B. 800x600). Das Bild wird dann nicht verzerrt und auch nicht interpoliert. Sieht halt genauso aus wie auf einem 15 Zoll 4:3 Monitor 
Ansonten nimmt man "Fixed Ratio". Dann wird das Bild hochskaliert. Also interpoliert aber nicht verzerrt.


----------



## netheral (15. September 2009)

Bei ATI ist mir diese Funktion komplett unbekannt. Daran habe ich schon gedacht, aber bisher nichts gefunden. 

Schade, dass es nicht alle Monitore haben. Ich wette, die empfehlenswerten haben es alle samt nicht. :/

Edit: Bei ATI gerade gefunden.  Jedoch akzeptiert es bei mir nicht jede Auflösung. 1280*800 streckt er, wogegen er 1280*768 und 1280*960 problemlos akzeptiert. 

Dazu habe ich eine Frage, da die Funktion "GPU Scaling" heißt:  Verballert das viel Rechenleistung der Graka oder ist es schädlich für sie?
Wobei 1. eher kein Problem sein dürfte: Ich zocke eh nur alte Titel in geringen Auflösungen. Der Rest immer nativ.

Aber gut zu wissen: 800*600 und 1024*768 machen keine Probleme. Also kann ich CS 1.6 zocken, ohne das Radar mit der Lupe suchen zu müssen und mit dem richtigen "Feeling". Über 1024*768 spielt es sich irgendwie nicht mehr. Gewöhnung oder Engineoptimierung, wer weiss.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. September 2009)

Die Treiberskalierung gibt es bei ATI und NVidia.
Allerdings funktioniert die Skalierung noch nicht bei Windows 7.


----------



## netheral (16. September 2009)

Naja, das wird sich sicherlich auch sehr schnell ändern, sobald Win 7 wirklich auf dem Markt ist. Hoffe ich zumindest.

Woran erkenne ich bei Monitoren eigentlich, ob sie dieses Feature bieten? Auf welche Angaben muss ich achten bzw. habt ihr Beispiele für Monitore, die die schwarzen Balken unterstützen?


----------



## Ruflet (16. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte dieses für mich LEBENSNOTWENDIGE Feature wieder zur Diskussion bringen und habe diesen alten Thread mal rausgegraben.
Mich interessieren Monitore die Hardwaremässig 1024x768 in 4:3 darstellen. Die Option im NVIDIA Treiber geht bei mir NUR bei DVI, nicht VGA. Ausserdem möchte ich an einen Monitor ALLES anschliessen, auch mal ein altes Notebook mit SIS Chipsatz, wo es dieses Feature definitiv NICHT gibt, und da soll dann 1024x768 auch in 4:3 dargestellt werden. Warum wird das Thema nicht öfter besprochen? ich halte es für sehr wichtig. Also welche Monitore können es definitiv???


----------



## BigBubby (16. November 2009)

Wieso für serh wichtig? 
Alles ab 22Zoll wird nicht per VGA angeschlossen, da es einfach kein schönes Bild mehr gibt.
Dazu haben idR Leute, die keinen DVI Ausgang haben, auch keinen so großen Bildschirm.

Wenn du nach welchen suchst, rate ich dir zu prad.de. Dort gibt es unmengen an Tests. Auch mit Skalierung und Interpolation.
Welcher von den Bildschirm dein 17Zoll 4:3 format dastellen kann, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht auswendig


----------

